

Ask HN: CMS for a programming language reference - joubert

Hi, I'm working on a programming language project and am looking for a good hosted CMS solution that I can use to document the language reference. So far I've tried github's wiki system (since it is then tied to the project), but I find it woefully lacking.<p>I'm close to resorting using Pages and generating a PDF, but before I do, would like to give a few other CMS's a try.<p>Can anyone suggest a hosted CMS solution?
======
siim
Edicy is a nice CMS solution with in-line editing. <http://www.edicy.com/>

